# Introducing One Bolt



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cutie pie for sure!


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

So cute! Now you need one nut!


----------



## Huskygirl (Jul 21, 2013)

Very beautiful, are they all doing alright mother included????


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Lock washer!


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Chad, I don't think anyone would want a buck named One Nut... :lol:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the blaze! What a cutie


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Huskygirl said:


> Very beautiful, are they all doing alright mother included????
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


 Thanks, yes both are doing great.
She had long opaque discharge & a decent size udder but it wasn't shiny. Four days early but brought her in anyway & left around 10pm.
There was thunder & lightening & brief rain during the night.
In the am he was completely dried off, afterbirth expelled & she was chewing cud.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

oh my so cute!


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

He's so cute. I love the markings and his dark color  
Congrats!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Love the lightning bolt! He's a cutie for sure!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh he is adorable!! Congrats!! What a sweetie!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

He's incredibly adorable!!!! LOVE his marking! Makes him look smiley


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

One Bolt of lightning down his face to commemorate that stormy night!


----------



## dotandrews (Jun 12, 2014)

He is darling! Congratulations!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

He's SOOOOO cute!!!!! Congrats!! Love his ADORABLE markings.


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

He is too cute. Glad all went well.


----------



## Amandanicole (Jun 20, 2014)

Awwwww! Wish my little wether was a young baby again!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Today mama Nanette was looking & calling for him. He was curled up in the same corner he's always in but she went round & round.
Eventually half sister Rose woke him up so he went scampering off but Nanette still couldn't find him. Her calling got more anxious but still he wouldn't answer.:razz:
All in a space of maybe 5 minutes.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

What a little tease! He's beautiful! My goats are all wanting to breed!!! They're kinda driving me nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Cure little tank. I love their fat little faces.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SO cute.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I love his face.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Hiya Roger, good to see you again!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe...handsome!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Two weeks old, 24#*


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*His Power Source*


----------



## ndwarf (Dec 23, 2013)

A friend was looking over my shoulder as I looked at the picts and she said "Oh, is that a puppy!!" LOL :slapfloor::hammer::ROFL: She knows NOTHING about goats!!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

so cute !


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh I love his ears!!!! Too cute!!


----------

